# DCA2SR0-01 as bridge?



## berniec (Nov 23, 2008)

can I use a connected home adapter to bridge my coax network onto my ethernet network so the receivers can access the internet and on demand or do i need to buy a cinema connection kit. Thought i read somewhere that the connected home adapters could be used "backwards" to bridge coax to ethernet


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sure, that is actually its intended purpose for existence. you would need however an external power supply. and of course you need a SWM system


----------

